# The Boogieman yacht that was in Kemah Sunday.....



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

....O MY LORD! My eyes have never witnessed something so awesome and impressive on the water. We were hanging out, listening to a band when she came by. I swear to you....the band stopped playing and everones jaw hit the floor. It gave me goosebumps.

I think the coolest thing was it was out of Wilmington De. I bet that boat is its own Delaware Corporation.......tax advantage. 

Anyone have the complete story on this boat?


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

I Belive They Have A Small Bay Boat Called "lil Boogy" They Tow Around With Them Sometimes. I Believe This Boat Is Actually From Texas Somewhere. The Boat Is Impressive. A 70ft Hatteras And The Smaller One Is An Everglades. Sa This Boat A Poco Last Year Parked In The Alligator Head Next To The Pass-it-on. It Made The Pass-it-on Look Like A Canoe. It Has Misters On The Back To Keep The Crew Cool. Big Money.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

It is for sale for a little under 4 million.


----------



## ramrunner2 (Jul 25, 2005)

They were re-fueling at Sea Ranch early Saturday morning for the TIFT before everyone went out. As I walked by, I could see the weather chanel on their salon Plasma TV from the bulkhead of the fuel dock. Very impressive machine.


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

I believe it is actually a 68 Viking. We hung out on the Boogieman during poco and captain dave (great guy) told us that when they sea-trialed it (full of fuel) it topped out at 43.5 knots burning 250 gallons/hour. It has twin 2400 hp MTUs in it. It is absolutely amazing.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

43.5 knots? 250 gallons an hour? Need crew?


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

Incredible isn't it? And the 68 is/was an interm boat while they are waiting on their 74 Viking. 
The older Boogieman (60 Hatteras I believe) is now called the Lady O.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*is this it?*

It is already sold so I don't think I am violating any rules here.....

http://www.gulfcoastyachtgroup.com/featured_boats_houston_yachts_offshore_fishing_for_sale/2003_hatteras_60_convertible.html


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

anywhere we can see a picture


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go:

http://yachtworld.com/core/listing/boatFullDetails.jsp?boat_id=1720897&ybw=&units=Feet&currency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=8384&url=


----------



## jonboat joe (May 30, 2007)

Have ya'll seen George Strait's yacht "Day Money". That thing should be a fire hazard with all of the teak on it. The whole back of it is teak. I saw it leaving Key Allegro during the ROC, that thing is a monster.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

The Boogie Man may be a big boat for around here, but that is average when you fish big money tournaments. I was in Bermuda last summer fishing the triple crown, the average boat was in the 60'-70' range with many more in the 80'-90' range. Whiticairs, Sonny Briggs, Spencer, etc. some serious machines. That is a nice boat though, serious bill at the pump.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

mako,

I agree with you. I have been in the Bahamas during the BBC, and there were some serious battlewagons there. Just wish I had one, at least to fish on..lol


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

mako said:


> The Boogie Man may be a big boat for around here, but that is average when you fish big money tournaments. I was in Bermuda last summer fishing the triple crown, the average boat was in the 60'-70' range with many more in the 80'-90' range. Whiticairs, Sonny Briggs, Spencer, etc. some serious machines. That is a nice boat though, serious bill at the pump.


The people who own the Boogieman, also own a Merrit they keep at the Chub Marina in the Bahamas.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that's a seriously sweet ride, for sure. It burns more fuel per minute than I burn all morning in my skiff.


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

*fuel*

For the folks who own boats like that, the fuel bill is chump change. It would put a serious hurt on my financial situation to fill that thing up, but they spend more than that having their yards cut.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jun 30, 2005)

SHe's currently at Lakewood Yacht Club in Seabrook


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

jonboat joe said:


> Have ya'll seen George Strait's yacht "Day Money". That thing should be a fire hazard with all of the teak on it. The whole back of it is teak. I saw it leaving Key Allegro during the ROC, that thing is a monster.


That's an 80ft Garlington. Mucho Dinero$$$$$$$$

http://mcmullenandwing.com/daymoney.htm


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

pacontender said:


> It is for sale for a little under 4 million.


I wonder if they will take a check?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

those are great but when you wanna talk big money their is much more out there. buddy of mine ran a 130 towing a a 55 for the tourneys for about 2 years and then after that he was on a 220 with a 31 contender on one davit and towing a 60 for sport fishing(not tourney fishermen)......now he is a capt on some oil seismic testing boats.....the years he was on the fishing/yacht combos were great, free ride anywhere you want it pretty much and the owners were rarely there......


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*another at Poco*

I toured Broken Tackle another 68 viking out of Louisians during Poco and that this was bad! 43 kts!!


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

I believe they sold the Merritt ("Hoss") recently. 

Also, the current "Day Money" is an 80' Merritt.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Broken tackle is a 65 viking and they both are really sweet boats. The original boogieman was a 60 hatteras that he sold two years aga and he had "hoss" which was a spectacular 48 Merritt that i think he sold. Now he has the 68 viking that he bought just to have something to fish on until his custom built 74 viking is ready. It will be the new "boogieman"! I don't know what he does but hes doing it right. Plus he has Bobby Byrd fishing all the tournaments with him and he is one of the most accomplished big game fisherman on the gulf coast.


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

There is a brand new 68 (I think) Viking in Port A at Virginias. It is called the "Reel Attitude". Beautiful boat........sigh....................


----------



## bluewaterexplorer (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey guys, this is getting depressing. I'm sitting here strategizing on how to save up for a 26-30' and all I keep seeing is 68', 74' etc.... Come on lucky numbers!!!!!!


BWE


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

EVEN IF I HAD SOMEONE KILL ME AND COLLECT THE LIFE INSURANCE I STILL COULDNT MAKE A DOWN PAYMENT-_MUCH LESS A MONTHLY PAYMENT_-ON BOATS LIKE THESE.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Coolest rig I ever saw was Jerry Dunaway's mothership "The Madam" and his 40 plus ft "The Hooker" that berthed inside the mothership.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Deep Hunter said:


> There is a brand new 68 (I think) Viking in Port A at Virginias. It is called the "Reel Attitude". Beautiful boat........sigh....................


And just think... it only costs $10,000 to fill it with diesel.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Pimpin' ain't easy.

Pimpin' ain't cheap.

Pimpin' is fly.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Coolest rig I ever saw was Jerry Dunaway's mothership "The Madam" and his 40 plus ft "The Hooker" that berthed inside the mothership.


That was a sweet combo that's for sure....you know he sold it and now bay fishes out of Matagorda...he's got a place down there and his place here in Houston.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> That was a sweet combo that's for sure....you know he sold it and now bay fishes out of Matagorda...he's got a place down there and his place here in Houston.


I didn't know that... he used to live in Richmond off of FM359.


----------



## notso (Jul 10, 2004)

Ruthless53 said:


> Broken tackle is a 65 viking and they both are really sweet boats. The original boogieman was a 60 hatteras that he sold two years aga and he had "hoss" which was a spectacular 48 Merritt that i think he sold. Now he has the 68 viking that he bought just to have something to fish on until his custom built 74 viking is ready. It will be the new "boogieman"! I don't know what he does but hes doing it right. Plus he has Bobby Byrd fishing all the tournaments with him and he is one of the most accomplished big game fisherman on the gulf coast.


For the record; Broken Tackle is a 61 Viking, Original Boogieman was a 50, then a 60 that sold last September and now is the 2007 68 Viking. "Hoss" sold last year also and was a 54' Merritt. The new Boogieman is being finished at the factory and is a 74 Viking that will be delivered after the Lauderdale boat show.

The 68 is definitely for sale and will rack out at 43.5 knots full of fuel and people. Better still it will cruise 35 knots at 70% of load and a very "economical" 160 gallons/hour. Checks are accepted. You can see the full listing and a virtual tour at galatiyachts.com.

I don't think the boat would be considered average at any marina in the world, though there are bigger and more expensive sportfisherman out there.
Day Money is certainly one of them. I hear George bought it to help him out with the women.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Fishdaze said:


> That's an 80ft Garlington. Mucho Dinero$$$$$$$$
> 
> http://mcmullenandwing.com/daymoney.htm


thats his old one now its actually an 84ft merrit....that boat is BADD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

I saw the other day that "The Hooker and the Madam" are now called "God's Will and Gods Favor" and are for sale again. I guess the hope is still alive.


----------



## CoastalUnlimited (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of a link to check out the "Broken Tackel"? My father keeps his boat in POC and was telling me about it, I live in Va. and run a yacht management firm and work on some pritty nice stuff and he said that it would impress me. I like to check it out!


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

Yes captain take me to the floaters and have the crew cook up some fresh wahoo. Oh and wake me up when we get there, in this bad boy

http://www.hatterasyachts.com/90ext.cfm


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Broken Tackle is owned by Aubry Dauterive out of New Iberia,La and Boogieman is owned by the Echols family from Houston a banking family "southwest bank or bank of southwest" that was sold to a really big bank for a few dollars. I recently toured Bayliss Boatworks, Briggs Boat Works and Sculley Boatbuilders all in Wanchese,NC. I'm having a new 54ft Sculley built which is going to be real nice for me but let me tell you I saw the new "Royal Flush" being built a 61ft. Bayliss man if I only had an unlimited budget!!!!!!!! I looked over the specs and low and behold there it was "46knots". I looked at John Bayliss and he had a **** eating grin and said "Pretty fast ay"! I was honest with him and said I don't have this type of money but I can't wait to see this beauty! I can only tell u this my 54 will be nicer than any 54ft production model but Boogieman, Reel Attitude and Day Money better watch out cuz "Royal Flush" is the boat by which they all will be judged!


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

love those underwater lights


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

I was at the Sea Ranch Marina at SPI when "Boogieman" cam in for TIFT. Here the stats: Kemah to SPI 6hrs 45mins. fuel burn 1700gals.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Bayliss is producing some pretty sweet boats. Not sure if I would pick a Spencer or a Bayliss if I had the choice. The new Seven is incrediable. You know a boat builder is doing something right when a Jim Smith owner switches over to your boat. Jim Smith's were legendary speed machines but I think Bayliss and a couple others are giving them a good run for the money. 

Rodsnscrews, that Sculley should be a very nice boat. I checked out Mojo (58 Sculley) during Poco and liked it. Of course its not as light as some other carolina boats, but it should handle the gulf like a champ. What engines are you going with? When's the splash date?


----------



## baymaster81 (Jan 13, 2007)

check this out http://www.wallyyachts.com look in power/118. now thats a yacht that any would love to own. check out the fule consumption.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Deep Hunter said:


> There is a brand new 68 (I think) Viking in Port A at Virginias. It is called the "Reel Attitude". Beautiful boat........sigh....................


I don't recall the owners name, but the captain is Brain Phillips, he's
a great fisherman and a great guy.


----------



## NautiGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

How do people afford these luxuries/lifestyles? Is it a good job, boat/fishing sponsors, or corporate write off's? Geezzzzzzzzz.....I think I'm working in the wrong field!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

NautiGirl said:



> How do people afford these luxuries/lifestyles? Is it a good job, boat/fishing sponsors, or corporate write off's? Geezzzzzzzzz.....I think I'm working in the wrong field!


 "NO WIFE"


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Fishdaze said:


> That's an 80ft Garlington. Mucho Dinero$$$$$$$$
> 
> http://mcmullenandwing.com/daymoney.htm


 There's a difference in living and living well...


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

*Living and living well*

That is true, but there's more to it than money. My little old cc gets me out to the same waters and fish as the boats mentioned here.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

You will see many boats registered in Wilmington De because of the low tax rate.


----------



## CoastalUnlimited (Aug 13, 2007)

I know that alot of the boats over here on the east coast are corparate boats(tax write offs) even alot of the boats that charter out of Oregon Inlet and Pirates Cove. Bayliss, Sonny Briggs, and Sculleys are all nice boats but I would have to say the Paul Mann's are my favorite!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

NautiGirl said:


> How do people afford these luxuries/lifestyles? Is it a good job, boat/fishing sponsors, or corporate write off's? Geezzzzzzzzz.....I think I'm working in the wrong field!


you and me both!!!


----------



## DRAGNHOO (Apr 27, 2007)

NautiGirl said:


> How do people afford these luxuries/lifestyles? Is it a good job, boat/fishing sponsors, or corporate write off's? Geezzzzzzzzz.....I think I'm working in the wrong field!


Or...have 50+ #1 Hits.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Win the next MegaMillions and you can buy one. Even afford to put fuel in it for the next few years or so. Heck...you could probably buy several with over $150MM.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Who is/was the owner of this boat?


HEAVYDUTYCHEVY said:


> ....O MY LORD! My eyes have never witnessed something so awesome and impressive on the water. We were hanging out, listening to a band when she came by. I swear to you....the band stopped playing and everones jaw hit the floor. It gave me goosebumps.
> 
> I think the coolest thing was it was out of Wilmington De. I bet that boat is its own Delaware Corporation.......tax advantage.
> 
> Anyone have the complete story on this boat?


----------

